#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  помогите с переводом

## Кхантибало

Термин mental attitudes
Контекст:
A person who has studied the Abhidhamma can better understand the nature of the mind and analyse the mental attitudes which cause a human being to commit mistakes and develop the will to avoid evil. 

Видимо здесь имеются в виду склонности, типа "это люблю, а это нет".

Термины karmic thoughts и mental beats (javana citta)
Контекст:
It is only in the Abhidhamma that explanations are given on how and at which mental beats a person can create good and bad karmic thoughts, according to his desires and other mental states. 

Мои варианты: Karmic thoughts - мысли, приводящие к совершению поступков и накоплению кармы. Mental beats - внутренние импульсы, которые заставляют человека чего-то хотеть и как следствие как-то поступать

Термины mental faculties, spiritual faculties
Контекст:
Clear explanations of the nature of the different mental faculties and precise analytical interpretations of the elements can be found in this important collection of discourses. .... Ideally, all the different spiritual faculties should be harmonized, but some people are quite contented with devotional practices based on faith, while others are keen on developing penetrative insight. 

Может это качества какие-то, способности?

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PavelBure_ 
> [B]Термин mental attitudes
> Контекст:
> A person who has studied the Abhidhamma can better understand the nature of the mind and analyse the mental attitudes which cause a human being to commit mistakes and develop the will to avoid evil. 
> 
> Видимо здесь имеются в виду склонности, типа "это люблю, а это нет".


Можно перевести как "установки".




> Термины karmic thoughts и mental beats (javana citta)
> Контекст:
> It is only in the Abhidhamma that explanations are given on how and at which mental beats a person can create good and bad karmic thoughts, according to his desires and other mental states. 
> 
> Мои варианты: Karmic thoughts - мысли, приводящие к совершению поступков и накоплению кармы. Mental beats - внутренние импульсы, которые заставляют человека чего-то хотеть и как следствие как-то поступать


"Умственные импульсы".




> Термины mental faculties, spiritual faculties
> Контекст:
> Clear explanations of the nature of the different mental faculties and precise analytical interpretations of the elements can be found in this important collection of discourses. .... Ideally, all the different spiritual faculties should be harmonized, but some people are quite contented with devotional practices based on faith, while others are keen on developing penetrative insight. 
> 
> Может это качества какие-то, способности?


Вероятно, имеются в виду "индрия", "бала", "боджджханга", и в целом тридцать семь "бодхипаккхия-дхамма"
http://dhamma.ru/lib/wings/table.htm . 
Желательно выяснить, что именно, и написать в скобках в переводе.

"Способности" - хороший перевод.

----------


## Кхантибало

Спасибо.
а вот ещё одно выражение - Volitional Activities
Контекст:
Mind consists of the combination of sensations, perceptions, volitional activities and consciousness. 

Это действия ..... воли? типа когда воля даёт команду на что-то?

А насчёт carmic thoughts - я правильно перевёл?

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PavelBure_ 
> [B]Спасибо.
> а вот ещё одно выражение - Volitional Activities
> Контекст:
> Mind consists of the combination of sensations, perceptions, volitional activities and consciousness. 
> 
> Это действия ..... воли? типа когда воля даёт команду на что-то?


Здесь, судя по всему, перечисляются три кхандхи, входящие в "нама" - ведана, сання и санкхара, и к ним добавляется "винняна" - сознание.

Есть тред о переводе термина "санкхара":

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2422

Здесь это можно перевести как "намерения действий".




> А насчёт carmic thoughts - я правильно перевёл?


Вобще есть подозрение, что речь идет о "кусала" и "акусала" читтах, то есть об умелых и неумелых состояниях ума.

Тогда можно сделать перевод "кармические состояния ума", "кармические моменты ума".

----------


## Кхантибало

Ясно. 
А вот ещё непонятки - Абидхамму называют moral psychology - это так и надо переводить "нравственная психология"?

Ты упоминаешь термин "нама" - это ум, то есть mind? И есть ли вообще общий подход к переводу слова mind? Иногда это переводят как "мысли", напр. тело, речь и мысли. А есть ещё вариант "сознание". 
К примеру nama-rupa - это так и переводить "ум и материя", или здесь более глубокий смысл типа духовное-материальное?

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PavelBure_ 
> [B]Ясно. 
> А вот ещё непонятки - Абидхамму называют moral psychology - это так и надо переводить "нравственная психология"?


Хм. Скорее уже "этическая психология".




> Ты упоминаешь термин "нама" - это ум, то есть mind?


Не совсем. Хотя иногда этот термин так переводят.
По составу "нама" практически совпадает с "читта",
http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm
но все же я бы переводил этот термин как "информационные процессы", "психика". Его вообще трудно перевести адекватно.




> И есть ли вообще общий подход к переводу слова mind?


Обычно это "читта" -- "ум".




> К примеру nama-rupa - это так и переводить "ум и материя", или здесь более глубокий смысл типа духовное-материальное?


Да, смысл тут глубже. Вот, например, в компьютере есть железо, матчасть, и есть информационные процессы. И все это обычно действует в комплексе как одно целое. "Психофизический комплекс".

----------


## Кхантибало

А вот ещё одинг хитрый термин: Five Ennoblers

контекст: While the Five
Precepts tell them what not to do, the Five Ennoblers tell them
which qualities to cultivate, namely, loving kindness, renunciation,
contentment, truthfulness, and mindfulness.

Есть устоявшийся перевод?

----------


## Ассаджи

Устоявшегося перевода нет.

В текстах приводится палийский эквивалент "kalyana-dhamma"
http://www.geocities.com/ekchew.geo/...#5%20ennoblers

Исходя из этого, термин можно перевести как "пять добродетельных качеств". 

Если переводить с английского, то получается "пять облагораживающих качеств".

----------


## Кхантибало

1. В процессе перевода отрывка Седака Сутты (SN XLVII.19) мы столкнулись со следующей фразой:
(К. Шри Дхаммананда): Protecting oneself one protects others; protecting others one protects oneself.
(Таниссаро Бхикку ): When watching after oneself, one watches after others. When watching after others, one watches after oneself.

Хотелось бы узнать стандартный перевод на русский язык этой фразы (если он есть) и разобраться, должны ли мы
использовать одно и то же слово в частях этой фразы, касающихся себя и других.

В процессе поиска палийского оригинала удалось найти только вот это.

В этом тексте мне трудно сориентироваться, поскольку я не читаю на Пали. Сложилось впечатление, что история про акробатов там не приведена.
Наш рабочий вариант "Оберегая себя - оберегаешь других. Оберегая других - оберегаешь себя".

2. Вопрос по слову Blessing:
"The Significance of Paritta Chanting"
Paritta chanting is the recital of some of the Sutras uttered by the
Buddha in the Pali language for the blessing and protection of the
devotees.
...
The chanting of sutras for blessing was started during the
Buddha’s time.
"Buddhist Views on Marriage"
In modern society, although
Buddhist monks do not solemnize a marriage ceremony, they can
be called upon to perform religious services in order to bless the
couples.

Мне не хочется использовать слово "благословение", поскольку это христианский термин, а христианское
благословение - это по всей видимости совсем не то, что тут называют словом Blessing.
Как лучше перевести? Мой вариант: пожелание добра, благотворное влияние, благо/польза.

3. в главе "The Significance of Paritta Chanting" мы встречаем следующее предложение:
"One might have noticed that when monks recite these sutras, different intonations are adopted to harmonise with different
sutras intended for different quarters."

Проблема со словом "quarters". У нас есть два варианта: фазы Луны и (мой вариант) части света. Вот например в
Метта Сутте есть перечисление сторон света.

----------


## Ассаджи

> В этом тексте мне трудно сориентироваться, поскольку я не читаю на Пали. Сложилось впечатление, что история про акробатов там не приведена.


Чтобы найти оригинал сутты, имеющейся на Access to Insight, нужно посмотреть её номер страницы в издании Pali Text Society.

На странице 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...tta/index.html
указано:
Sedaka Sutta (SN XLVII.19) -- At Sedaka (1: The Acrobat) {S v 168

далее, нужно найти [PTS Page 168] на странице 
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...ndavaggo-p.htm

На этой странице приведена искомая Седака сутта.

Далее, зная примерное положение искомой фразы в английском переводе, можно её найти в оригинале:

Attāna.m bhikkhave, rakkhanto para.m rakkhati. Para.m rakkhanto attāna.m rakkhati.

Значение слова "rakkhati" есть в кратком пали-русском словаре http://dhamma.ru/paali/slovar.htm#_Toc24080240 -- "защищает, охраняет, бережёт".




> Наш рабочий вариант "Оберегая себя - оберегаешь других. Оберегая других - оберегаешь себя".


Хороший перевод. Еще вариант -- воспользоваться сходством пали с русским языком, сохранить форму причастия настоящего времени на -nta "rakkhanta" ( http://dhamma.ru/paali/palsufi.htm ) "оберегающий" и перевести буквально:

"Оберегающий себя оберегает других. Оберегающий других оберегает себя".




> Мне не хочется использовать слово "благословение", поскольку это христианский термин, а христианское
> благословение - это по всей видимости совсем не то, что тут называют словом Blessing.


Здесь имеется в виду именно благословение. Практика благословения, да и само слово, возникли раньше христианства, поэтому я не вижу особых причин уступать христианству право на монопольное использование этого термина.




> Как лучше перевести? Мой вариант: пожелание добра, благотворное влияние, благо/польза.


Можно сказать "пожелание блага", но это будет меньше соответствовать подразумеваемому автором смыслу.




> Проблема со словом "quarters". У нас есть два варианта: фазы Луны и (мой вариант) части света. Вот например в Метта Сутте есть перечисление сторон света.


Там же есть поясняющая фраза:




> Furthermore, intonation at certain levels would appeal to devas, whilst certain rhythms would created a good influence over lower beings like animals, snakes, or even spirits or ghosts.


Очевидно, в таких случаях всегда имеются в виду ритмы умственной активности различных существ. Даже у людей в разных состояниях преобладают различные ритмы -- от тета- до бета-ритмов. Под "quarter-note", как известно, имеется в виду четвертная нота музыкального такта, -- единицы ритма. Поэтому единственно верный, стандартный и устоявшийся перевод, -- "ритмы умственной активности". Именно они лежат в основе гармонизации с какими бы то ни было существами. Здесь есть лишь одно исключение, -- существа без какой бы то ни было умственной активности, встречающиеся в рекламных роликах. Смеяться над этой шуткой можно при слове "лопата".

"Части света" здесь подходят. Еще можно сказать поэтично "уровни бытия".

----------


## Кхантибало

> Чтобы найти оригинал сутты, имеющейся на Access to Insight, нужно посмотреть её номер страницы в издании Pali Text Society.
> ...
> На этой странице приведена искомая Седака сутта.


Это я нашёл, и гиперссылку привёл (под словом "это").  Но приведена ли там полностью история с акробатами?
Просто интересно... Кстати в переводе ученика акробата зовут Frying Pan (сковородка). Ну и имя  :Smilie: 

Что касается благословения, то оказалось, что сам автор разъяснил смысл этого слова в разделе "why we take
refuge in the Buddha": 



> Another question that people very often raise is this: ‘If the
> Buddha is not a god, if He is not living in this world today, how
> can He bless people?’ According to the Buddha, if people follow
> His advice by leading a religious life, they would certainly receive
> blessings. Blessing in a Buddhist sense means the joy we experience when we develop confidence and satisfaction.


Раз так, то можно использовать слово "благословение" и не давать никаких объяснений, поскольку оно
встречается первый раз в этом месте (за исключением цитат из сутт). Но можно ли из этого отрывка заключить, что смысл
слова отличается от христианского?




> Поэтому единственно верный, стандартный и устоявшийся перевод, -- "ритмы умственной активности".


Это перевод слова rhythms?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Это я нашёл, и гиперссылку привёл (под словом "это").  Но приведена ли там полностью история с акробатами?


Да. Абзацев просто меньше.




> Что касается благословения, то оказалось, что сам автор разъяснил смысл этого слова в разделе "why we take
> refuge in the Buddha":


По-видимому, он имеет в виду слово 'ma"ngala' (благословение) и Мангала сутту:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/snp2-4.htm 




> Но можно ли из этого отрывка заключить, что смысл
> слова отличается от христианского?


Отличается, но не так уж сильно. Это нечто (обычно ритуальное действие, предмет, период времени или предзнаменование), приносящее счастье. Будда говорит о том, что счастье приносит прежде всего добродетель.




> Это перевод слова rhythms?


Это такая себе шутка.

----------


## Кхантибало

есть следующая фраза:



> Life is dear to all, and all
> tremble at punishment, all fear death and value life.


Судя по всему, она достаточно известная.
Подскажите стандартный перевод и, желательно, источник. 

Вот что ответил К. Шри Дхаммананда на вопрос об этой фразе:



> Punishment is any form of hurt which one causes to another living being through speech or action. The Buddhist ideal is to spread loving kindness towards the entire universe. Tremble here refers to the mind that a bodhisttva, an aspirant to buddhahood, must develop towards all sentient beings, namely a heart that cannot bear (Trembles at the suffering of others.)

----------


## Ассаджи

Это 129-ая и 130-ая строфы Дхаммапады, из десятой главы.

Их можно перевести так:

129. Sabbe tasanti dandassa, sabbe bhāyanti maccuno;
Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –

Attānam upamam katvā, na haneyya na ghātaye.
Ставя себя на место другого, не убивайте и убивать не заставляйте.

130. Sabbe tasanti dandassa, sabbesaṃ jīvitam piyaṃ;
Все дрожат перед наказанием, всем дорога жизнь –

Attānam upamam katvā, na haneyya na ghātaye.
Ставя себя на место другого, не убивайте и убивать не заставляйте.

----------


## Кхантибало

Собственно из-за сомнений в слове punishment я и задал вопрос Дхаммананде. Он говорит, что под этим словом подразумеваются страдания, которые один человек наносит другому. Стоит ли тогда переводить дословно?

А его ответ про tremble я не очень понял...

----------


## Ассаджи

> Собственно из-за сомнений в слове punishment я и задал вопрос Дхаммананде. Он говорит, что под этим словом подразумеваются страдания, которые один человек наносит другому. Стоит ли тогда переводить дословно?


"Данда" (буквально "палка") можно перевести здесь как "насилие". 




> А его ответ про tremble я не очень понял...


Он говорит о неком трепетном сердце, которое не может выносить страданий других, и трепещет при этом.

----------


## Кхантибало

Когда-то давно   :Smilie:   К. Шри Дхаммананда ответил мне на вопрос следующим образом:



> What the author is trying to express here is precisely what the Buddha mentions in Anguttara Nikaya Books of Two where he says, what I have taught you, I have practiced and what I have practiced I have taught you. The Buddha is not a hypocrite who does not live up to what he preaches…..in modern terms, he walks the talk. There is no dissonance between how he has led his 45 years as a teacher to what he has taught.


Что-то я не нахожу этого в книге двоек. Но в Wheel 414 в разделе "Sakka's praises reported by Pañcasikha" есть следующий фрагмент:
"7. He practices what he teaches and teaches what he practices. There are absolutely no contradictions between his verbal and physical actions."
Сказано, что это из Махаговинда Сутты, ДН 19. Я нашёл там это место.
Следует ли мне исправить ссылку?

----------


## Ассаджи

Тут ближе Лока сутта, АН 2.23 (IV.23).

----------


## Кхантибало

В переводе этот фрагмент в Лока Сутте выглядит следующим образом: "Brethren, the Tathàgata speakes as He acts, and acts even as He speaks." или "Bhikkhus, as the Thus Gone One says, so he does, as he does, so he says, because he does what he says and says what he does, therefore he is Thus Gone, it is said."
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...elavaggo-e.htm
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...lavaggo-e2.htm 

Здесь сказано "говорит", а не "учит". Или это не принципиально?

----------


## Ассаджи

В тексте употребляется прилагательное 'vaadii' (vaadin). С одной стороны, ему соответствует глагол 'vadati' - "говорит". С другой стороны, существительное 'vaada' означает "учение", как в "Тхеравада".

Чтобы отразить обе грани смысла, можно использовать вариант "утверждает".

----------


## Кхантибало

Используя этот вариант трудно перевести литературно. Получается  "как утверждает, так и поступает, как поступает, так и утверждает". Коряво  :Frown:

----------


## Ассаджи

В русском языке в данном случае обычно употребляется не "как", а "что".

Популярна идиома типа "говорит то, что делает, делает то, что говорит"
http://www.zerkalo-nedeli.com/nn/show/314/28754/

Еще варианты:

"учит тому, что делает; делает то, чему учит"

"Что провозглашает, то и делает; что делает, то и провозглашает"

----------

